# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  لقاء الشيخ شعيب الارنؤوط رحمه الله في برنامج صفحات من حياتي

## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

الحلقة الاولى

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

الحلقة الثانية:

----------

